# Merkwürdiges Surren alle 10 Sekunden



## hoff9zu0 (20. Dezember 2017)

*Merkwürdiges Surren alle 10 Sekunden*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben mal im BIOS meine Lüfter auf PWM umgestellt. Nach dem Neustart ist mir dann ein komische Surren/schwirren alle 10 Sekunden aufgefallen.

Also habe ich wieder zurück auf DC gestellt und das Geräusch ist leider immer noch da. Das heißt ich bin m.E.n wieder auf den Einstellungen von vorher und habe plötzlich dieses Geräusch, das vorher nie da war.

Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung davon, aber könnte das die Wasserpumpe meiner AiO sein? Wieso höre ich die plötzlich, falls ja?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## hoff9zu0 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Surren alle 10 Sekunden*

Also die AiO Pumpe ist es nicht und auch nicht die Gehäuselüfter. Hab beides mal abgestellt. D.h. es bleibt noch Radiator oder vllt HDD? :x


----------



## LordEliteX (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Surren alle 10 Sekunden*

Kannst du mal eine Aufnahme machen davon?


----------



## Tra6zon (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Surren alle 10 Sekunden*

Könnte, wie du schon selber gesagt hast, auch die HDD sein. Das hatte ich schonmal.
Hab auch erst gedacht es wäre ein Lüfter 

Einfach mal die HDD abnehmen und testen


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Surren alle 10 Sekunden*

hast du mehrere HDDs? können schwebungen sein, besonders wenn sie ungefähr mit selben rpm laufen.
kann auch passieren wenn mehrere lüfter sich in ihrer frequenz erwischen


----------

